# Looking for a certain type of orchestral music



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm quite new to classical music, and just recently started exploring the repertoire more seriously (after being into film music for some time I feel it's time to move on). I'm always looking for the next favourite, and I don't mind doing some research. But the thing is, such a vast output of music all at once... let's just say it's overwhelming.

I have looked on numerous places on the Internet for inspiration; some have been helpful, others not. For instance, the "Top 150 Symphonies" list here on Talk Classical has provided great tips and will continue to be a suitable reference guide for some time now.

But, recommendations are always more than welcome, and that's where you come in.

To be more precise, this is the criteria of the music I'm striving to find:


*Instrumental works.* I honestly cannot stand opera, and I have a really hard time enjoying any orchestral music where the vocal parts dominate, especially those with lyrics. (SO FAR, I should add. I'm not a particularly prejudiced or "stubborn" music listener, some things just need the extra time to really grow on me.)
 *Music with a lot of colour/rich orchestration.* I don't really know how to put this into words, but I like expansive textures where the separate sections of the orchestra work as a whole, not against each other. Different means achieving completeness, kind of.
 *Angry/sad music that isn't necessarily epic, grand or "big"-sounding.* I point this out due to the fact that most people looking for moody music always get answers like "Alexander Nevsky", "Rite of Spring" or something by Beethoven (I'm exaggerating a bit, but I guess you know what I mean). Fantastic works, of course, but I'm more into the subtle melancholy than the majestic fury.
 I love sweet, sweeping melodies, but I also need the occasional darkness.

Other than that, I'm kind of falling in love with the russian composers so far: *Rachmaninoff* (the symphonies are overwhelmingly great), *Prokofiev* (Nevsky, the symphonies and Romeo & Juliet) and *Myaskovsky* (his 6th symphony is incredible). Those are pretty much my favourites right now. I will continue to delve into their individual discographies on my own, but if you'd like to recommend anything similar right away (with the already mentioned composers, or perhaps someone completely different), I would be most thankful.

Cheers!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, jump right on Bruckner symphonies of course. Start with the later ones or the 4th and then proceed backwards.

You are welcome!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im glad you are liking Myaskovskys 6th, its personal favourite of mine.

Talking about symphonies there isnt really much we can recommend to 'beginners' that isnt on the list you mentioned (im very happy to see its useful). I would suggest just start at the top, you can miss out the ones you dont think youll like i.e. Beethoven, perhaps Mahler is too 'grand' for the moment also. I would suggest listening to Schubert's 8th and 9th symphonies which both placed 14th and 9th respectively. You can also try Tchaikovsky's listed symphonies - 6th is placed at 13, and Dvorak's - the 9th is at rank 11


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, thank you both! :tiphat: 

I will put the ones you mentioned on the top of my list. My biggest problem right now is getting enough time to begin the actual listening. But that's a good thing, I guess. 

Speaking of Myaskovsky, emiellucifuge, is there anyone of his works you'd recommend I check out after I've digested the 6th? It's the only one I've heard so far, and it's been an astounding experience to say the least. Or, by way of introduction, perhaps I should focus on some of the more well-known works (by Tchaikovsky, Dvorák etc.)?


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, Russians.. I think tchaikovsky's 6th symphony will answer most of your criterias.
Oh, you're right!! Dvorak's 9th is one of my favorite symphonies (it's somewhere in the very top).
I'd also recommend all of Brahms symphonies. Truly amazing works.
Maybe you should try some concertante.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

If you like Rachmaninov's symphonies, you might also like his piano concertos (try #2 and #3)... and ANYTHING by Tchaikovsky. Also, early Sibelius. And hey, don't tell me that Rachmaninov's symphony #1 isn't grand or epic or big - because it is ,)

For colour/rich orchestration, though, go straight to Rimsky-Korsakov avenue, pronto!


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> For colour/rich orchestration, though, go straight to Rimsky-Korsakov avenue, pronto!


Anything in particular?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Off the beaten path:
Respighi - start with the three Roman tone poems, and explore beyond if you like it
Suk - criminally neglected Czech, I prefer him over Smetana, Martinu and Janacek. Start with Asrael or Serenade for strings 
Takemitsu - any orchestral works (lush European style orchestration with influences from Japanese traditional music)


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> Anything in particular?


Yes! You should definitely listen to Sheherazade


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Pieck said:


> Yes! You should definitely listen to Sheherazade


Consider it done!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Try also Russian Easter Overture, symphony #2 and Czar Saltan Suite from Rimsky.


----------

